# stall at AireDo in Keighley



## LisaLQ (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wondered if it was anyone from here who was running the diabetes stall at the AireDo in Keighley yesterday?  Got a few good leaflets and found out from them that Airedale DO do courses for newly diagnosed patients, and Bradford do the supermarket sessions, so my doc fibbed when he said there were no such things locally! 

So whoever you were, thank you for the info


----------

